# South West Picnic Anyone?(also in all about dogs)



## SaharaS (3 June 2013)

Hello

Hoping I don't scare the sun away writing this....

A few of you will know I've held some meet ups with HHo'ers at my home last year & a couple in the winter..I've made some lovely friends on here and the difference it has made to my dog & building his confidence in new people has been trully amazing - I at least think we've had some really nice eves...its been a while so I thought I would give some notice & see who else might like to join in. 

So far it has always been at my home and girls only, no guests dogs or kids or partners had come as the plan was to keep it small & simple & and set him up for success...(he's especially scared of men and terrified of people who are scared of him..yes he's a big bear but the knees still knock behind the bark!)

 I wondered if we should risk an outdoorsey meet up maybe now it seems to be the warm end of winteryspring(I daren't say it!) I know a few lovely spots that would be easy to get to & involve a little walk ..but if numbers are small enough & the weather does go wrong are near enough to drive to my house. 

I'd like to know who is interested? Same as before we've all chipped in with food, tho at home I've usually cooked curry & everyone else has brought sides, starters or puddings..but for a picnic we could do a mexicany tortilla wrapy kind of something that can be easily assembled...or brave a bbq(possibly easier at home for this!)

My dog will still be VERY barky with new people & scared at first plus its going to be "new people outdoors are nice too" training..if any of you have a trusty calm friendly stooge dog that might be suitable..we could possibly start adding some four leggeds in at some point. One of the spots I had in mind has a lovely little creek that we often stop & play swimming/fishing in the river which is a very nice walk...& very relaxing for 2 & 4 leggeds!

equally anyone who would like to start doing some organised dog walks please get in touch too...

We've had some great fun & he's made some lovely friends & now cries when he sees them & gets really sad when they go home & cries more! 
All originals welcome of course!

Looking forward to hearing from you & meeting some new faces...


----------



## Inthesticks (4 June 2013)

Where about's in the South West are you?


----------



## gina2201 (4 June 2013)

What dog have you got? Ours is also a big bear (Bernese) yet finds people who approach him are things to bark at initially, scaring them off when he is in fact a big wimp!

As above, where abouts are you?


----------



## SaharaS (4 June 2013)

Hello inthesticks and gina - can't quote or pm till later as on phone down a hole atm should be mentioned earlier in thread .. Near the bath and west showground ,shepton mallet area of Somerset. Ooh I love Bernese, I used to have one as my babysitter in Switzerland! Mine is Swiss White shepherd and also a big wimp tho he does have a liking for all things Swiss and can spot Swiss over uk made Swiss cheese ... I'm sure there is a career for him is yours friendly to other dogs? Atleast his size or bark won't phase you! Sorry jumbled reply! which areas are you both based?


----------



## Inthesticks (5 June 2013)

I have 4 labradors who are friendly and respectful. I am quite away from you actually, north glos.


----------



## SaharaS (5 June 2013)

Inthesticks said:



			I have 4 labradors who are friendly and respectful. I am quite away from you actually, north glos. 

Click to expand...

Oh that is quite a way..goodness 4,  that must keep you busy hoovering I remember our lab was particularly good at moulting AFTER you hoovered and never before! You're very lucky to have all 4 nice like that..I will pm you dates so you are welcome to join us if not too much of a trek.

Speaking of which...can anyone interested please pm me good/bad dates/days so I can start to arrange please

Ah...I've just twigged as now on mac not on phone..you won't have seen the where i am bit as that was in the picnic thread in All About Dogs!technology!


----------



## Dexydoodle (7 June 2013)

Im dog less but trying to break in some new walking boots so would be up for joining if dogless hho-ers are welcome


----------



## SaharaS (8 June 2013)

Dexydoodle said:



			Im dog less but trying to break in some new walking boots so would be up for joining if dogless hho-ers are welcome 

Click to expand...

 Of course you are! I'm not trying to scare the paws off him so was hoping most would just be new people and small number of the right kind of 4 leggeds..I'll pm you but just to clarify you very welcome to the meet ups at home too..my scary HHOers are no longer scary to him so need some new faux scary HHOers to join in


----------



## corriehorse (9 June 2013)

I'm not to far from you at all, and really need to get out more, so I would be interested. Be nice to meet some new faces.


----------



## SaharaS (9 June 2013)

corriehorse said:



			I'm not to far from you at all, and really need to get out more, so I would be interested. Be nice to meet some new faces.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! I think its a Somerset thing.. I didn't know ANYone till I found them all on here! Will pm you.


----------



## Fools Motto (9 June 2013)

me me!  And Ebby of course!!!!


----------



## SaharaS (10 June 2013)

Fools Motto said:



 me me!  And Ebby of course!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Jolly good! Someone will be especially pleased his Aunty Fools Motto & Nanny Ebby will be joining in!


----------



## katymay (10 June 2013)

count me in, Happy to bring Sahara for a walk, she isn't phased by other dogs but equally will leave yours alone if he is having a wobble, I'm free most evenings, some weekends so can fit in with the others, been meaning to arrange a meet up with Ann for ages  x


----------



## SaharaS (10 June 2013)

katymay said:



			count me in, Happy to bring Sahara for a walk, she isn't phased by other dogs but equally will leave yours alone if he is having a wobble, I'm free most evenings, some weekends so can fit in with the others, been meaning to arrange a meet up with Ann for ages  x
		
Click to expand...


I have pm'd you a couple of times..thought you'd fallen off hho! Would you like to do a walk before hand so at least he'll have her as a comfort blanket to hide behind? She's welcome here too, might do one meet up at home before the picnic, I was toying with next fri or the one after, but looking at the forecast might be a "everyone bring a brolley/tent ground sheet/waterproofs/jumper meet up with us all huddled over steaming mugs of Horlicks! xx


----------



## corriehorse (10 June 2013)

SaharaS said:



			Hello! I think its a Somerset thing.. I didn't know ANYone till I found them all on here! Will pm you.
		
Click to expand...

My problem is more that everybody I know is busy when I'm free, and vice versa. Makes it to easy to just work, potter at yard (never a bad thing) or sit at home.


----------

